# overheating issue. need help!!



## the duke (Aug 15, 2013)

the goat overheated in traffic the other week, steam 'n all. all signs pointed to a stuck t-stat, so i replaced the t-stat with a brand new one, flushed the system, and topped it off with some new dexcool antifreeze. the problem persisted. so the next logical step i thought was the water pump. so i replace that as well, topped off the coolant again, and again the same overheating. while i am running the car, the heat is not coming on, its just blowing air. could this point to anything? i am at wits end at this point and quite frustrated. 
please help me!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What year? Different cooling system in the LS1 and LS2. If your a 2 check the rad cap. Maybe do a pressure test to Knock that out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like air trapped in the cooling system especially if you have no heat inside the car. If the heater hoses are assessable, maybe try to pull one off and verify that coolant is there. You could try to run the car with the rad cap off till you see the coolant flowing. If there is air trapped, you might see some coolant spew out till that air bubble gets burped out. Also, not sure if it is, but if it's a reverse flow cooling system (thermostat in the lower hose) they can be a real PITA to get to cycle. Sometimes I'll drill a small hole in the thermastat to get the air to pass by.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tstat is on the top.


----------



## the duke (Aug 15, 2013)

Got it figuired out. It was air in the system. Hadn't burped it enough I suppose.


----------

